
Face detection for cats in JavaScript - fbeeper
https://github.com/harthur/kittydar
======
codeulike
I was thinking that cameras should have this feature - they can detect humans
smiling at the camera, but what we really need is a camera that can take a
photo of a cat _while_ its looking in the right direction dammit

~~~
btilly
I prefer one that takes a picture of a cat and knows when it is bringing
something home. See [http://hackaday.com/2010/05/14/cat-door-unlocks-via-
facial-r...](http://hackaday.com/2010/05/14/cat-door-unlocks-via-facial-
recognition/) for more.

------
upthedale
Rendering KittenAuth obsolete

<http://thepcspy.com/kittenauth/>
<http://arstechnica.com/uncategorized/2006/04/6554-2/>

------
ponyous
I love it. Hopefully I'll be able to integrate it as chrome extension so I can
block all cats on reddit and other sites.

~~~
Houshalter
Or use it to block everything _but_ cats, greatly improving your internet
experience.

------
jgv
We made a fun website using this library – <http://mycatandi.com>

~~~
Intermernet
To paraphrase Nathan Hale, I regret I have but only one up-vote to give.

Brilliant.

------
buddym
A js anti cat photo-bombing library! My cat likes to get into every pic we
take around the living room (not sure why). I hope this and other technologies
could help serve as a strategic deterrent against him - we're on to you :)

------
tesmar2
It did not detect any cats in this picture:

<http://www.fantom-xp.com/wallpapers/20/Four_kittens.jpg>

~~~
RobAley
That's because they're kittens, not cats. Duh.

------
yorick
I wonder how well this would defeat microsoft asirra
<http://research.microsoft.com/asirra>

------
Intermernet
Thankyou!!!

I'm going to test this on my 2 lovely kittens (almost a year old now, so not
really kittens anymore) and see how it goes.

It would be nice if Google (and maybe Facebook) enabled something like this by
default, considering the meme-level quantity of kitty photos they must deal
with. I'd love it if Google+ tagged my kitties automatically :-)

------
scotch_drinker
I'm pretty sure the Intercat overlords are not going to be pleased. I was
thinking about going to TXJS this weekend but think I'll stay home and build
my feline shrine to Intercats instead.

~~~
Intermernet
Now that the Intercats know what is possible, that's probably a good idea.

May I suggest a sacrificial ball-of-string alter? Or possibly a cardboard box
with a laser-pointer-disco-ball inside (This may be impossible, but try for
Intercat's Glory). Cardboard boxes seem to be an integral part of the feline
spirituality.

~~~
scotch_drinker
Oooh, I really love that cardboard box idea, not only as a shrine, but as a
weekend project for my own Intercats. It may in fact be impossible but I think
with the Intercat as my spiritual guide, I've got a good chance.

~~~
Intermernet
If you achieve said shrine, can you post photos?

------
psionski
This could be really useful if it could be integrated with some hardware to
make cat doors that open only for your cat... or at least _a_ cat...

------
lucb1e
Wasn't this also on HN a few months ago? Or a year perhaps. I definitely
remember some sort of cat face detection in Javascript.

~~~
cygx
It came up in relation to <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5106767>
(though not in this particular thread)

------
taytus
Hummm fail? <http://screencast.com/t/kxFQ3sBkmCo>

------
maxcan
<http://meow.vc> approves. we want to talk to you.

------
netrixllc
Okay, stupid question, what would it take to re-code this for human face
detection?

------
brianmtully
This makes it to the front page once every few months

~~~
Intermernet
Really, that's surprising, I thought once it made it once it would be
bookmarked by every HN cat owner out there. Must have missed it the last few
times!

